# Fists of the Long Death



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 3, 2005)

This particular thread is solely reserved for the use of Ra'Faz, a monk of the Long Death in my CRIMSON RECKONING campaign.

As soon as the player employing Ra'Faz affirms his presence here, I will begin his brief solo adventure.

It is my intention to advance Ra'Faz to the 8th level of experience.

This advancement will allow any new PCs entering the campaign to legitimately begin play at 8th level, as per my _House Rules_.

So ... let's do this thing.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 4, 2005)

Let the maddness begin.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 4, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Afternoon)*

The shade of Mustapha Xaod has inflicted grievous losses upon your party, and you have barely escaped with your life.

Caelin and Isis are clearly dead.

Kesia's fate remains uncertain, but you never actually saw her leave the manor. It would not be unreasonable to assume that she is dead as well.

Although you briefly witnessed Zax making his getaway, you lost track of him soon afterwards.

You are currently about 300' away from the Xaod mansion.

What do you do now?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 4, 2005)

"Glorious death that was.....Soon Master Xaod you will be put you to your final death."

"Zax....over here....ZAX!!!......Coward"

I glance around looking for anyone that has wittness the carnage.  I look around for a place to watch the Xaod mansion with out getting any attention. Looking for any worshipers of Kelemvor.  If need be I will use my Hat of Diguise to keep a low profile as a graveyard attendent.

Before the sun sets I will make my way to the Monk of Long Death temple and stay there for the night.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 4, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Afternoon - Early Evening)*

You survey the perimeter of the Xaod estate and do not see any witnesses. There is no noticeable activity in the manor, and no one comes by to investigate.

Nothing hapens during your watch.

Just before sunset, you head out across the cemetary towards the sanctuary of your bretheren.

When you finally arrive at the monastery, you notice that there are only six brothers present ... they are engaged in paired sparring matches.

Grandmaster Amir is nowhere to be seen ....

[Make a Spot roll.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 4, 2005)

*Spot roll 17+11=28   *


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 4, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

You notice that one of the monks is casting furtive glances in your direction. His visage appears downcast and sullen, as if he is disgusted with something ... or someone.

[Nice avatar, by the way.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 4, 2005)

[Thanks had to find a skull them dude...looks like a Undead Davey Crockett with a fur hat ]

((Is this one of the Monks who is sparing with someone or is he standing out alone?))


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

Besides you, there are six other monks in the monastery foyer. Each of them is sparring with a partner, including the one you noticed.

[An undead Davy Crockett? That's priceless ....]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

<Noding my head to the monk who was looking at me>

"Brother.....I cast my lot to duel with you.....If I disgust you please show it with your fists....not your scullen scowl."

<places bag on the ground>

<Crackes nuckles>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

The sour-faced monk gestures for his companion to stop sparring and turns to sneer at you.

"What do you know of our traditions ... _novice_?"

[By the way, I hope you realize that Ra'Faz is in the exact same physical condition he was in at the end of our last game session ....]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

[Crap....forgot haha]
[Ra'Faz has 21 hp as of right now]

"Brothers.....I dont want to be left out of _our_ tradtions.  Yes I'm a novice to the trations of the Monks of the Long Death.  But I have studied Death for my whole life.  Hummm let me see If I know of _our_ tradtions brothers.....If you dont mind??"

<Stepping back a few steps>

<I draw my eyes shut....I spread my arms and gaze upwards to the sky>

[I'm doing *Aftersight*]  [10+7= 17 on local history of this area]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

You receive a brief vision of cloaked figures entering a structure that looks like a newer version of the ruined edifice that you are in right now. Apparently, in its prime, the structure was a series of joined mausoleums ... tended by black-robed caretakers.

When you open your eyes, the surly monk is still glaring at you. The other bretheren have stopped their sparring and are looking at you as well.

There is an uncomfortable silence, and a light breeze blows through the chamber ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

<Ra'Faz clears his throat>

"Brothers...I have already proven myself to be among your _tradtions_."

"Come out with it....Whats on your mind brother?"

"Speak...lets not have any ill will during our training.....lets clear the air and move on with seeking a perfect death."

<unfolding my arms showing no hostilty towards the glaring man>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

Although you were aware of it before, the atmosphere of the training area seems particularly sinister now.

Flickering light from foul smelling lanterns illuminates the chamber.

A faded and cracked frescoe graces the back wall; it depicts a malformed demonic figure guarding a gateway packed with writhing humanoids.

The floor is strewn with pieces of broken pottery and discarded bones. 

The shadows here seem exceptionally long and distorted ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

The angry monk rubs a scar on his chin and continues to stare you down. The other brothers look on, but they seem nervous ... as if this showdown is not something they were expecting.

After a few tense moments, the vengeful one grins and says in a threatening whisper, "Your challenge is accepted. To the death then ...."

[Roll for initiative.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

[20+8=28 initiative]

<Glares at the angry monk>

(In Rashemi)....."Your death will be slow, even if its not by my hands."


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

[You win initiative.]

What do you do?

[Also ... I typically assume that you converse with your Long Death bretheren in Rashemi, unless you say otherwise. After all, it is their preferred language.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

[I move in towards him striking him with a *Stunning Fist*]

[12+10= 22 attack roll]

[DC is 17]
[Damage is 14 points if I hit] [7+5+2=14]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 5, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

You snap his head back with a fist strike, and he reels from the impact.

The other monks move away from the fight and loosely encircle you.

[Your opponent does not act this round; go again ....]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 5, 2005)

(Exacute a jumping front kick powered by a *Stunning Fist  [DC 17]*, Followed with a spinning side kick to his torso.  (This is a *Flurry* attack)

((That will be 2 Stunning Fists for the day. I have 5 more left.))

[11+9=19; first attack] [6+3+2=11 points damage]
[15+9=24; second attack [7+2+2=11 points damage]


((Glancing at the others encircling me)) "Is this some sort of trick?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

Just after he recovers from your first attack, you catch him with two well-placed kicks.

He's out cold before he hits the ground ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

<Slowly dusting myself off>

"What a pity.......anyone else feel the same way as this <pointing at the angry monk> man?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

The other monks silently back away and make room to let you pass.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

<Looks directly at every monk in the room>

"How would _Tradtion_ dictate how to deal with this one?"

<while waiting for a response I gather up my belongings>

<waits for an answer>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Early Evening)*

After a brief silence, one of the monks speaks.

"If you are truly one of us, search your feelings ... you will know what to do ...."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

<Looks at the man on the ground>

<kneels down besides him.....checking to see if any sign of life remains within his body>

[Performs a heal check to stop him from dying if he hasnt already] [17+4= 21]

" My feelings tell me that one such as him has a goal of a perfect death......I must say this isnt a perfect death. There was no suffering, no torment, no pain.....just blackness." 

"This man is a brother.....a monk of the long death......He must know what a perfect death means.....He must not die this eve. He must not die a fast death......His death should be glorious, painful and slow."

"As with all teachings....one must be reminded of the lesson set forth this eve."

<Reaches my hand into my Handy sack, pulling out a Kama>

"This man will remember this eve and strive harder in his seacrh for the perfect death. I will remember this day also. That one must obsever with ones eyes before one speaks with a fast tounge."

<Pulls out a cure moderate potion and sets it besides the monk>

<Places the Kama on the mans left wrist>

<with the speed of a raptor I swing the Kama in the air... choping off the mans hand at the wrist>

[Heal check to keep the man from dying] [20+4=24] 

<I retrive the mans severd hand and places it in my bag>

"Give a messeage to Grandmaster Amir....I wil be back in the morning for my punisment if I had disgraced our order"

<Walks out of the ruin building....heading towards The Crows Murder>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Evening)*

You manage to make it back to the Crow's Murder without incident.

What do you do now?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

<I send a message to Pavol <sp> by messenger bird>

telling him what happened at the mansion.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

I talk with the Inn keeper and ask for a new single room.  I tell him that the other rooms of my former party are now vacant.  I gather up Kesias stuff and move it to my room.  I tell the Inn Keeper to do what he will with the other gear.

In the morning I will travel back to the Temple and seek out the Grandmaster.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 22 (Evening)*

You notice that Kesia did not leave any personal items of consequence in her chambers.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 6, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

When you return to the cemetary sanctuary, the foyer is devoid of occupants ....

[Make a Listen check.]

[Make a Spot check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 6, 2005)

[Listen check = 14]

[Spot check = 24]

((Fyi with a nights rest and using my wholeness of body my current HP is: 41 + my last cure mod (7+7+3= 17) = Full hit points at 57))

((would that last encounter put me at level 8?))  maybe not, my last calculation of my xp was 26,131. Is that correct?))


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 7, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

[I am not calculating XP for you just yet.]

Right before you step into the foyer, you are assaulted by a meaty right hook. Apparently, your attacker (a vengeful one-handed monk) was waiting for you just inside the entrance ....

[You failed both your Listen and Spot checks.]

[You are considered flat-footed; the attack roll is 8+6=14. That's still a miss, I take it?]

[Roll for initiative.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 7, 2005)

[Initiative roll 4+8= 12]

{yes that was a miss flat AC is 17}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 7, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

[He beats your initiative roll and initiates a flurry of blows; his first strike uses the stunning fist ability.]

He belts your jaw with his right elbow ...

[His attack roll is 17+5=22; he hits you for 5 points of nonlethal damage.]

[Make a DC 15 Fort save.]

... and he follows up with a vicious head butt to your face.

[I rolled a natural 20 and confirmed it: 15+5=20. That's 9 points of nonlethal damage.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 7, 2005)

[Fort save 16+8=24]

Stepping back one step due to the suprise...

I unleash a flurry of blows....stepping up with a uppercut to the chin [trying to stun him]

[15+9=24] for [8+4+2=14 of nonlethal damage]

[Fort Save DC 17]

After landing the uppercut I move in for a grapple....I attempt for a upper body grab holding him close to my body as possible.

[Touch Attack 3+9= 12 touch attack] 

{If I succeded the touch attack}

[Grapple check 20+11= 31 grapple check][8+4+2=14 points nonlethal damage]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 7, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

You land a fierce uppercut, dazing your opponent.

[He is stunned.]

Then ... you quickly take advantage of his momentary weakness, locking him in a full nelson and applying pressure.

[You are now grappling, and you have applied nonlethal damage.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 8, 2005)

{Read page 101 in the PHB. A Defender <the one handed monk> who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before my next action). So he cant act on his initative.}

We will be making opposed grapple checks in place of making an attack.  And monks dont suffer the -4 to change lethal to non lethal.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 8, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

[You are right about the stunning attack and the grappling.]

[I've edited the mistakes made in the thread below.]

He does not react to break your hold. However, when you apply pressure again ... he resists.

[His grapple check is 18+5=23; make yours.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 8, 2005)

While holding him I look around and try to notice anyone else that is here.

[quick spot check 5+12=17]

We a flurry of blows I drive my knee into his torso....


[The first attack is a stunning attack]

[11+11=22; no damage]

[1+11=12 on grapple check]  

((Forgot that its a check and not an attack roll.  I still have a chance to beat him on a grapple of a 12))

If I do win he will take 11 points of nonlethal damage.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 8, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

[His second grapple check is 13+5=18; no dice ....]

[Your Spot check is 5+12-5=12 because you are clearly distracted.]

You don't notice anyone else in the chamber ....

[New round .... Your opponent attacks you with a flurry of blows, while grappling; his first strike uses the stunning fist ability.]

Your enemy thrashes his head backward in an attempt to bash your jaw.

[His first grapple check is 13+5=18. If you fail your opposed check, you'll receive 5 points of nonlethal damage and need to make a DC 15 Fort save to avoid being stunned.]

Then, he tries to stomp on your foot.

[His second grapple check is 11+5=16. If he gets you, you'll take 8 points of nonlethal damage]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 8, 2005)

I move my head to the left avoiding his thrashing head.

[12+11=23 on grapple check]

[6+11=17 on second grapple check]

[Flurry attack.  1st attack is to stun the second is to pin]

I slam my head into his face....trying to stun him

[14+11= 23 on grapple check] [Fort DC 17] [hitting for 9 points nonlethal damage]


Sliding my hands to his waist I attempt to pick him up and slam him to the ground pinning him....

[16+11=27 grapple check for a pin move]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 8, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

You break his nose with a decisive head butt, and he passes out. Then, for good measure, you slam his unconscious body to the ground.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 8, 2005)

Noticing that the mans body is limp....I drag him away from the foyer. "I will deal with you in a few minutes, you may wake up with your right hand intact."  I then proceed to enter the ruined musolem.

Paying full attention to my surroundings.....

{Do I see anyone?}  [spot check 15+11=26]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 8, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

Although morning light penetrates the foyer, some of the chamber's corners remain shrouded in shadow.

You see a familiar piece of artwork on the back wall, a weathered frescoe of a warped humanoid figure with a demonic face standing before what appears to be an archway to Hell. The passage behind the arch is crammed full of squiggling bodies, struggling to break through ....

The floor contains a thin layer of detritus, mostly pottery shards and the occasional bone fragment. The lanterns that were in the room last evening are gone now.

Other than yourself and the unconscious monk, there is no one else in the general vicinity of the training area.

What do you do now?

[You have officially gained enough experience to achieve 8th level.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 9, 2005)

After looking around the grounds for any sign of life, I return to the unconscious monk.  I set him up against the wall.  

I reach in my handy sack and pull out a waterskin of water.  I take a long pull of fresh water.  then I splash alot on the man in an attempt to wake him up.

While waiting for the man to regain conscious I pull out a pad to sit on and relax against a wall.  keeping a keen eye and ear out for anyone approaching.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 9, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Morning)*

You splash some water on the unconscious monk's face, but he does not awaken.

How long do you wait around?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking at the morning sky...Ra'Faz decides to wait at the ruined temple untill the unconscious man wakes up or until Grandmaster Amir arrives.

"Well my friend it seems we will both be waiting......I have some questions for you."

I splash some more water in his face

I resume sitting on the ground.....waiting....thinking.

{I will wait until dusk time.  On the way back to town I will swing by the Xoad mansion to check it out}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 9, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Afternoon)*

After several hours, the monk finally opens his eyes and speaks.

"Why didn't you kill me?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 9, 2005)

I glance at the Monk....

"What is your name?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 9, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Afternoon)*

Thanks to his shattered septum, his words have a freaky nasal tone.

"My name is Tariq ... and I am a slayer of men .... "


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 9, 2005)

"Well Tariq.....I have a few questions for you.  Depending on how truthful and forthcoming you are with you answers,  you might yet get to slay more men.  If not I will leave you with no hands and you will be the Kicker of Men."

"As to your question....I feel that its not your time to die.  But in the great plan of life who am I to say such a thing. I find it very confusing that you wheren't trying to kill me when you assaulted me this morning.  Why is that?

<Glares at Tariq>

"How did you know I was going to be here this morning?"

"Where is Grandmaster Amir?"

"Dose that artwork on the back wall mean anything to you?"

"If your not able or willing to answer any of those questions...How do you see _your_ perfect death?

[If he tries to stand up, I motion him to remain seated]

[Readying a action...If Tariq stands up after I warn him, I will kick him in the head with lethal force]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 9, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Afternoon)*

Tariq moans and sits upright, but does not stand. Instead, he gingerly wipes the bloody cartilage from his face and proceeds to answer your questions.



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> "I find it very confusing that you weren't trying to kill me when you assaulted me this morning. Why is that?"



"I had my reasons ... just as you had yours for mutilating me."



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> "How did you know I was going to be here this morning?"



"The other monks told me."



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> "Where is Grandmaster Amir?"



"I do not know. The Grandmaster often disappears for days on end, and he does not always tell us where he goes."



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> "Does that artwork on the back wall mean anything to you?"



"I believe it is an old depiction of the passage to the Netherworld. However, I do not understand the runes on the bottom of the painting ... so I cannot be absolutely certain."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks at Tariq....

I approch Tariq getting ready to ask him one last time....

"You told me the other monks told you I was going to be coming back this morning.  I cut off your left hand.....you ambushed me....but you wherent trying to kill me.  I wont ask again....why?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 9, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Afternoon)*

Tariq spits some blood on the ground and replies, "Because I wanted to have the pleasure of making you suffer after I had you at my mercy."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

Nods at the man sittling on the ground.

"Hummm seems you have failed. I will be back this eveing.  Maybe you can try to make me suffer again or you can leave Bezantur while you have your life.  If I see you again I will give you no quarter."

After gathering my stuff I make my way out of the ruined temple.

"See you tonight Tariq"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

I head back to the inn where I await any word from pavol.  

I wait at the Inn for 1 hour then I head to the market place to do some shopping.

{I rolled a 7 for my new hitpoints} 

{I'm just going to buy some potions}

I will head back to the Temple at 10 bells.  I will use my hat of diguise.  Taking on the apperace of a begger.  once I get close to the temple I will be moving silently and hiding in the shadows to try and see if anyone is at the temple.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*

[Hold on a minute ... one thing at a time ....]

When you return to the Crow's Murder, the innkeeper offers you a small scroll sealed with black wax. The wax bears the impression of an evil eye trapped in an inverted triangle ... the sigil of House Malimago.

[What do you do with this scroll?]

Later, you manage to track down an affordable potion shop in the Merchant District.

[What do you intend to purchase?]

[Answer the above questions, and I will let you know what happens. Afterward, we can resolve your return trip to the monastery ....]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

I thank the innkeeper and take the scroll to my room.

I then open the scroll and read it.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

I intend to purchase:

all potions,
cure mod, invisiblity, spider climb, cure serious, elixir of sneaking, and a elixir of hiding.

{let me know if that is ok.  Then I will tell you what I do next}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I thank the innkeeper and take the scroll to my room. I then open the scroll and read it.



The scroll contains the following message:

Ra'Faz,

This turn of events is most unfortunate. Meet me at the Albino Osquip at nine bells this evening, and we will discuss a new strategy.

-Pavel


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I intend to purchase ... all potions ... cure mod, invisiblity, spider climb, cure serious, elixir of sneaking, and an elixir of hiding.



The potion seller, an apprentice wizard in gray robes, awaits your request ....

[Before he takes your order, make a DC 5 Intelligence check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

check is a 13


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

I understand Pavel's letter and will meet him at the albino at 9 bells.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*

[You easily make your Intelligence check.]

You may currently buy the following potions on your list: _cure moderate wounds_, _cure serious wounds_, and _spider climb_.

However, you realize that no legitimate merchant of magical goods will sell you items that can be used for subterfuge or thievery (e.g., _elixirs of hiding_, _elixirs of sneaking_, or _potions of invisibility_).

If you want to buy items of this nature, you will have to track down a black market distributor.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*

Also, let me know when you are done making potion purchases, and we will move on to your meeting with Pavel Malimago ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

I go about looking for a black market distribtor. I'm sure we have used some folks in the past. I will look them up again.

I will hunt for the 3 remaining items untill my meeting with Pavel.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Afternoon)*

[For the record, no one in this campaign has ever officially purchased anything through the black market.]

Exactly how do you intend to go about purchasing your illegal potions? Please be precise ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 10, 2005)

[sigh]

I dont know where to go.  I guess I will strool to the temple of Mask.

[Gather information roll 17]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 10, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

You spend a couple of hours conversing with some questionable individuals near the Cathedral of Shadows, discretely inquiring about how one might acquire stealth-enhancing potions.

Out of all your contacts, only an old toothless Rashemi vagrant seems to offer any useful advice.

"Well ... Trade Town used to have a really good black market, but that place was emptied during the Night of the Red Knives. Hell, I suppose you could always just go to the Maskarrans and ask them for some potions."

[Make a DC 12 Sense Motive check.]

[Make a DC 10 Intelligence check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 11, 2005)

[Sense Motive= 2]
[Intelligence check= 20]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 11, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

You sense that this man is genuinely trying to help you, however it suddenly dawns upon you that he might not be able to.

After all, most locals know that the Church of Mask and the thieves' guild of Bezantur are one and the same.

No reputable thieves' guild would ever sell its stealth magic to non-members. Why would they give non-licensed rogues a competitive advantage?

Perhaps you would be better served trying a different approach and/or looking in a different part of town.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 11, 2005)

I will head down to the dock area and look around.  I'm not really sure what to look.  I will find a porch to sit on and look at the work being done by the people of Thay.  

I'm looking for a shady fellow.  Some one that would eat your children and ask for seconds.  I'm looking for a low life.  I will ask about where one might accquire illegal goods.

I'm willing to fork some coin over for some good information.

{I will do this untill 7 bells}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 11, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

[Before you head off to the docks, I will let you make a DC 10 Knowledge (Thay) check to see if you would know about taking another approach to your illegal activity.]

Hmmm ... there has to be another method to acquire these potions; a simpler way ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 11, 2005)

[Knowledge Thay check= 14]

...Humm I know there is a better way to get these.   

Checks the sky to see how late it is.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 11, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

Many noble houses of Bezantur are active in all sorts of business activities, including nefarious ones.

[Do you know any nobles?]

Plus, the Red Wizards have a lot of creative leeway when it comes to interpretations of the law.

[Do you know any red wizards?]

[Better yet, do you know any noble families with red wizards?]

Think, Ra'Faz ... think ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

[After thinking about it some more, I have been a bit of a nitpicker about all this .... No matter; I'll take care of it ....]

While you are looking up at the sky, you hear a pleasant voice speak to you in flawless Rashemi.

"Is there anything I can help with you, son? Any merchandise perhaps?"

A swarthy non-descript man in a dark cloak stands before you; twin short swords hang from his belt.

[Despite my generosity, understand this: the items that you desire are essentially illegal and ethical merchants will not sell them to you.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

The only noble family that I know is Kesia's family.  But I not dear go and ask them.  I would have to explane too much and I might not make it back haha.

[I really need to see Kesia's family and let them know what happend.  Its eating at me.  Its the right thing to do.  I know I didnt get her killled, she did that all herself.]

[But I think they might blame Ra'Faz.  Plus his mother still works for the family and I dont want to get her in trouble.  So it is best to avoid them.  I just know I will run into them again.  It is always worse to get caught.  It seems like I'm hiding and running.]

[I'm not sure but could I use Zax's Family or {{Mikes or toon}} Family?]

[Thats all I know]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

[Who said I was looking for an ethical merchant <wink>.]

I was staring at the sky thinking how I should deal with Kesia's family.....

"..Humm why yes there is something I do need. Can you help me?"

I pull out a piece of parchement with three items written in Rashmi....Invisiblity, elixir of hiding and sneaking. 

"This is what I'm seeking." <Hands the note to the man>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

The cloaked man sighs.

"Put that paper away, son. We know what you are here for and, by this time, so does the neighborhood."

He briefly nods towards the Cathedral of Shadows. A vagrant sitting on the steps of the cathedral, the one you spoke to earlier, nods back at him.

"Look," the cloaked man says, "go around to the back door and knock twice."

He pauses for a moment before continuing.

"And next time, just do that instead of pestering the locals. Okay?"

He turns to walk away ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

Nods....and starts to walk to the back of the building.

While walking there I crumble the paper and eat it.

Standing in front of the door I glance around looking in the shadows....feeling like a thousand eyes are watching me.  

Knocks twice

Takes a step back from the door.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

A guy who looks almost exactly like the cloaked man opens the door a crack.

"Currency?" he whispers in Rashemi.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

Looking at the cloaked figure

I reach down and jiggle my coin sack

""Good Thayen coin.....<winkl>"  whipsering

[OMG reaching down to jiggle my coin sack!!!! that is funny lol]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

"800 sovereigns, my patriotic friend ...."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

Before handing him the bag.....I slide 5 more plat into it.

"Here you go...."  Whispering

looking over my shoulder......

Smiles at the hooded man.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon)*

He hands you a small leather pouch and quickly closes the door.

When you open the pouch, you notice that it contains a brown ceramic flask (_elixir of hiding_), a green ceramic flask (_elixir of sneaking_), and a vial of black glass (_potion of invisibility_).

[The items are labeled in crude Rashemi shorthand.]

What do you do now?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

I head back to the Crows murder.

Taking the long way

I stop by the Temple of Umberlee... <justifing my new rank in Kwolege religion>  I'm just walking in and looking around.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon - Early Evening)*

You briefly admire the fine architecture of coral, marble, and mother of pearl.

After a few moments, you are approached by an elderly Mulan priestess in blue and green robes. Her headdress looks like a cloth rendition of a stylized jellyfish.

She looks at you with a clear measure of disdain.

"Are you here to give an offering to the Queen of the Depths, _Rashemi_?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

"My lady...excuss my iggronace.  But who is the Queen of the Depths?  

"I'm sorry my lady I have never given any offers to a temple"  

"I'm new at this.  I just came here to learn a thing or two"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon - Early Evening)*

She arches her eyebrow and huffs.

[Make a Knowledge (Religion) check.]

[Make a Knowledge (Local) check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

[religion 16]
[local 23]

Guess I already know this lol


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

I reach in my bag and pull out a gold coin....

I toss it in the water fountain...heres to your Queen.

I walk out and head to the crows murder.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon - Early Evening)*

It suddenly dawns upon you that the "Queen of the Depths" is simply an honorific title for Umberlee.

[She has also has less attractive titles, such as the "Bitch Queen" ....]

The Church of Umberlee is the second-largest church in Bezantur, and it has extensive connections with the shipping industry and the Guild of Foreign Trade.

Those wishing to honor Umberlee (or avoid her wrath) give up occasional offerings of treasure, which are sunk into the sea.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon - Early Evening)*

As you turn to walk away, the old priestess faintly hisses something at you in a cruel-sounding tongue.

[What languages do you know?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

Mulhrandi and Rashemi


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Late Afternoon - Early Evening)*

You don't understand what she said, but it didn't sound good ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Evening)*

You arrive at the Crow's Murder.

What next?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

I turn back to the old hag....I bow...."Thank you for your blessings"


I turn back and walk out of the temple.  

I might as well wonder the streets untill 8 bells.  Thats when I will head to the Albino.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

<deleted posts>


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

ack what a screw up haha you said Crows murder...let do that again ahah


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Evening)*

[Are you going to walk the streets, or are you headed back to the Crow's Murder?]

You scratch your chin and ponder your next action.

[Loading ....    ]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

Looking around....

I notice I havent bathed this day.

I will head back to the Crows Murder.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Evening)*

[Let's try this again, shall we?]

You arrive at the Crow's Murder.

What next?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

I check to see if I have any messages.

Then I will head up a have a bath drawn.

I will soak unill 8 bells then head over to the albion.

[That is my final answer]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Early Evening - Evening)*

You have no new messages waiting for you.

As per your instructions, the servants draw you up a nice hot bath.

[You know, if you're looking to unwind, you could always make use of the inn's _other_ services ....     ]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

{{sorry I bailed on you last night.  fell alseep}}

I just take a nice bath and wait for the 8 bells.  then I will head over to the albion.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

When I arrive at the Abino Osquip,  I will head to the back of the building looking for Pavel.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 12, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You arrive at the infamous Albino Osquip, just after eight bells.

[The tavern is lit by numerous spheres of purple light which casually float around the room.]

The Osquip is exactly as you remember it ... spacious, with seven round tables evenly spaced throughout the main floor. A large bar dominates the center of the drinking hall. At the back of the bar is a raised dais with a stuffed specimen that looks like a large pale six-legged rodent with a grotesque overbite and wild eyes.

The hall is sparsely populated this evening. The barkeep is attending to two customers at the main bar and only three of the tables are occupied. Only one barmaid is working tonight, and she is rather haggard and uncomely.

Pavel's usual corner table, in the northwestern part of the tavern, is empty ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 12, 2005)

I walk to the northwestern part of the tavern and take a set ath Pavels usual table.

I Take a long look at all the patrons of the tavern....trying to catch the eye of the barmaid to order a drink...or two.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 13, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The barmaid comes by to take your order.

[How long do you intend to wait here?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 13, 2005)

I will wait untill 10 bells.....I'm thinking Pavel will be here at 9 bells.

"Hello miss,  I will take a glass of Ale...and some biscits.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 13, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The barmaid brings your order, and you sit back to enjoy your repast. When you finish your ale, the serving wench provides you with another.

Right before you finish your third ale, a familiar looking figure enters the hall. He has a thin build and a shaved head with black tribal tattoos; he also wears dark clothing and sports a black cloak.

It's Pavel Malimago.

He makes his way over to your table, orders a variety of snack dishes and some red wine, then sits down to talk.

"Good evening Ra'Faz. I could only figure out so much from your message, but it seems that things did not go very well at the manor. What happened, exactly?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 13, 2005)

Closes my eyes to think for a second...

"It was yesterday afternoon if I remember correctly....We made it to the Xoad Mansion. We went to check out the privy when we ran into a crafty quasit...who became Zax's buddy. Zax was the only one taking some trinkets...some wine If I remember."

"When we went up stairs we ran into some undead creature. He must of been a Red Wizard<whispers covers mouth> because he turned the Thayan Knight on use. His touch wasnt painful but would paralyze you to the ground."

"The big guy was paralyzed while the Thayan Knight looped off his head. We finally dropped the Thayan Kight. Then the ghost thing came back. Kesia told us to run. I was the frist out. When I looked back I only saw Zax running out. before he ran out he grab one of the items that belonged to theundead ghost. But Zax dropped it because I didnt see it when he ran out. " 

"I watched the place through the night. I wanted to get Kes' body back. I still do. Oh what will her family say to me. I need to find another noble to work for and fast."

"Thats pretty much it Pavel.....we got worked over. Zax ran off and I never seen him snice."

"If you got some questions I might be able to remember."

<slams the rest of my ale down>


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 13, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

After listening intently to your account, Pavel responds.

"I think immediate recovery of the remains is out of the question. We need to get a better idea of what we are dealing with. I have some associates who are skilled in matters of the undead; I will confer with them and pass on any pertinent information to you."

He briefly yawns and takes a swig of wine.

"In the meantime, keep a low profile. I will begin assembling another party to deal with the manor's phantom."

He yawns again, stands up, and leaves a smattering of gold coins on the table.

"My apologies, but I have matters to attend to. Enjoy the food and drink; if you require more refreshment, have them put the charges on my tab. I will contact you in the future if I have need of your services."

Before he turns to leave, he nods towards you as a matter of courtesy.

"I am sorry about your companions ...."

Then, he walks away.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 13, 2005)

Tries to form a smile....but the tension in my jaw wont let me.

<Humm wonder if Tariq is ready>

<But I will keep a low profile......I will just lay low>


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 13, 2005)

After finishing 4 ales I will head back to the Crow's Murder.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 13, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You return to the Crow's Murder.

[You'll have to be quick here, if you want to make it to the monastery before ten bells.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

Well lets go see if Tariq is home.

I head out of the Crows Murder and start towards the Monastery.  before I get close I will pop the 2 elixers.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You saunter over towards the northeast quadrant of the cemetary and begin a brief walk to the Monastery of the Long Death.

[How do you intend to approach the structure?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

I will circle around and come from the south.

Once I get a visual I will be moving slow and trying to keep quite and hidden in the shadows.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You slowly make your way towards the monastery ....

[Make a Hide check.]

[Make a Listen check.]

[Make a Move Silently check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

[Hide 25]

[listen 20]

[Move silenty 35]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You quietly creep towards the Long Death safehouse, hiding your presence amongst the numerous gravestones and mausoleums.

Dim lantern light illuminates the monastery entrance ... and you hear the sounds of monks sparring ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

I sneak to the side of the enterance....Staying out of the Lantern light.  

Trying to hear how many monks are sparring.

{how big is the enterance to the monastery?}

{how high is the mausoleum?}

{how is the sky?  Stars, moon, or cloudy?}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I sneak to the side of the entrance ... staying out of the lantern light.



You slink over to the edge of the entry, doing your very best to minimize the crunch of small pebbles underneath your feet.



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> Trying to hear how many monks are sparring.



You can actually _see_ the interior of the foyer from where you are standing. There are exactly sixteen monks sparring here, including Tariq; he is facing off against an opponent in the northwestern portion of the chamber.

Standing in the middle of the room is a non-descript figure of average height wearing a wide-rimmed Shou peasant hat. He observes the training with a watchful eye ....



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> How big is the entrance to the monastery?



The entrance is approximately 6' tall and 10' wide.



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> How high is the mausoleum?



The structure is roughly 15' tall.



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> How is the sky? Stars, moon, or cloudy?



The sky is clear with a waxing moon.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

{Well lets see what happens}

<Mutters an oath to the God of Death>

I stand up and walk into the monastery.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The monks are absorbed in their sparring matches and do not pause to acknowledge you.

However, Grandmaster Amir turns towards you and speaks. You can barely hear his soft-spoken voice above the din of the training exercises.

"Walk with me outside for a moment ...."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

I follow him outside.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You walk a brief distance away from the monastery and Grandmaster Amir stops.

"Is there anything you wish to tell me?"

A slight breeze blows through the air ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

<Attempt to clear my throat>

Bowing out of respect

"Grandmaster Amir.....I'm not sure how to tell you.  Can you tell me of Tradition?  How is one to duel in the monastery?  Seems the title of novice has been casted onto me.  I wish to shed this title."

Glances around

"Grandmaster forgive me if I broken tradition or some sort of code I'm not aware of."  I want to be able to come to the monestary and train.........but I feel the only I can is to kill someone. "

Looks into Grandmaster Amirs eyes

"That someone who only has a right hand....I carry his left hand in my pack.  It reminds me what I have learned my first night here."  

Adjusting my pack on my side


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

[As always, the Grandmaster speaks to you in Rashemi.]

Grandmaster Amir smiles at you with his rotten teeth.

"Do not trouble yourself Ra'Faz. You have already proven yourself more worthy of our traditions than most of the bretheren in the Order."

He pauses for a moment to rub his eyes.

"Tariq violated our code when he challenged you to the death. It is forbidden for us to kill one another, unless it is during a direct challenge for leadership of the organization."

The Grandmaster takes out a long-stemmed pipe and leisurely fills it with tobacco.

"You, my friend, are no novice."

He lights his pipe with a tindertwig and proceeds to take a few puffs of acrid smoke.

"Nonetheless, I will not tolerate disorder in this cell. All grudge matches are supervised by me. Do not simply call someone out ... _ever again_."

Grandmaster Amir takes a few more puffs of smoke from his pipe, then continues to lecture you.

"I cannot afford to lose capable soldiers over petty arguments. You will treat Tariq with respect and cease your vendetta against him immediately. Tariq has agreed to do the same with you, and he offers you a token of his fealty."

"Here, hold out your hand."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

Glances at my pack

I thrust out my right hand.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

Grandmaster Amir hands you a moist pulpy chunk of flesh ....







[Make a DC 5 Heal check.]

The Grandmaster draws another puff from his pipe and looks you straight in the eyes.

"Are matters settled Brother Ra'Faz?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

[Heal check 12]

{{What is it?}}

{It looks like a tounge, if it is...}

"Hummm....Yes Grandmaster,  matters are settled."


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

[Yes, it is a severed tongue.]

The Grandmaster flashes you another decayed smile; smoke slowly wafts through his putrid teeth.

"Good ...."

He then turns his back to you, and walks towards the monastery.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks at the Grandmaster walking away...

"Lets go celebrate Ra'Faz"

I head to the outter walls of Bezantur.....Before I leave I use my hat of Disguise to dress like an old man with rotten teeth.  Wearing a old cloak with holes.  I walk with a limp.

{{I placed the tounge in my pack, wraped in a piece of cloth.  The same cloth as the severd hand}}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I head to the outer walls of Bezantur.



1. Which section of town are you going to? North, East, or West?

2. Are you staying inside the city, or do you intend to go outside the walls?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

{{Singing the Funky town beat}}

Take me to Shanttytown!!!

I head to the North wall.  the far East gate of the north wall.  To a place called Shanttytown.  I will be going outside of the walls.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

[Make a DC 10 Knowledge (Thay) check, with a +2 bonus.]

[Make another DC 15 Knowledge (Thay) check, with no bonus.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

[knowlegde 15 on frist one]

[Knowlegde 7 on second check]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

Shanty Town was effectively depopulated during the Night of the Red Knives. You should know ... after all, you helped do this ....

Do you still want to go there?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 14, 2005)

I didnt know they where ALL gone...geez.

Nope...I go to the Crow's Murder and lay low untill I hear from Pavel.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I didnt know they were ALL gone ... geez.



[I never said they were ALL gone, did I? I just said that the area was _effectively depopulated_ ... a slight difference in semantics.]

In any event, do you still wish to go there (perhaps you can mug one of the stragglers) ... or do you wish to head back to the Crow's Murder?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 15, 2005)

I will walk to the gate....Not too sure what will happen.  

I'm still in disguise as a old commoner.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You make your way towards the imposing wooden edifice of the Trade Gate. Although the gate is lightly garrisoned this evening, there are at least a dozen visible guards on patrol here (with obvious light sources).

As you progress towards the immense portal, you are approached by a Rashemi guard wearing chainmail armor and a black cloak. The guard holds a wicked-looking glaive over his right shoulder, and wears a longsword on his belt. He holds a lit lantern in his left hand.

[You suddenly realize that no travelers are using the gate at this hour.]

The guard spits on the ground, utters a muffled curse, and eyes you menacingly ....

"What is your business here vagrant? You may have escaped the culling of Trade Town, but I doubt you have a pass. Take your decrepit hide to the Citadel Gate; you'll be processed there ... along with all the other _scum_."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 15, 2005)

{{Not through the Trade Gate...there are 3 gate on the north wall.  The one in the middle sorry}}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The Citadel Gate is even more imposing than the Trade Gate, and the area here is absolutely crawling with Aznar Thrul's soldiers. Although you cannot get a precise count, there are at least 40-50 visible guards here; some of them are mounted on sturdy warhorses and carry fearsome looking lances; others patrol on foot, wielding glaives and longswords.

As you approach the gate, you are stopped by a portly functionary in brown livery and several citadel soldiers wearing dark cloaks.

The functionary pulls out a ledger and quill. He looks at you with a contemptuous sneer.

"Name?" he asks in a curt tone.

The soldiers stare at you scornfully and tighten their grip on their glaives. One of them shines his lantern directly in your face ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 16, 2005)

((Can I mentaly obscure a minor feature....such as make it appear I have no tounge?))


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> Can I mentally obscure a minor feature ... such as make it appear [as if] I have no tongue?



Yes. Do you do anything else? The overweight bureaucrat is waiting for an answer ....

[By the way, did you know that I have officially coined a new term for  unreasonable DMs?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 16, 2005)

I nervously figet about.....hold my hands up showing them unarmed. I slowly reach into my bag and pull out a severed tounge.

I make a half smile showing rotted teeth with no tounge.

I point in the direction of Shantytown......I make a frantic moan.

[funny ....some of these readers are very lame hahah]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn Censorship!!!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

When you pull the tongue out of your rucksack, the soldiers immediately point their glaives at you. However, the functionary orders them to stand down.

He looks at you with a mixture of pity and contempt.

"What in Avernus are you doing, miscreant?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 16, 2005)

I try to speak....

I moan with a sorrowful cry...

I point to the graveyard district.  <I notice that I'm pointing at the citadel.  I laugh at myself from the inside.> and make a crying motion....then I point to shanttytown.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The functionary looks at you with utter revulsion, shakes his head, and speaks to you once more.

"I don't know why you maimed yourself ... and frankly I don't care ... but I certainly cannot allow indigent filth like you to just roam our streets, can I?"

He nods to the guards, and they move to seize you ....

[What do you do?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 16, 2005)

{{god damnit}}

[First off they will get a check to notice that I'm in a diguise, right when they touch me]

[They could us a spot check to notice its an diguise.  especally when they shinned that damn lantren in my face]

[Disguise check 28]

I make a an attempt to back up so they cant grab me.  

"I let out a feeble sound.....clucting my throat."

[They also get a Will save when they touch me at a DC of 10]

I quess we roll for inititive when they notice the trick


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> First off they will get a check to notice that I'm in a diguise, right when they touch me.



[If they touch you, they will indeed receive a DC 10 Will save to disbelieve the illusion.]



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> They could use a Spot check to notice it's a diguise, especially when they shine that damn lantern in my face.



[None of them make their check.]



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I make a an attempt to back up so they can't grab me.



The guards continue moving towards you, this time with their glaives at the ready.

The bureaucrat issues you a direct command.

"Stand down you destitute fool, or we will be forced to kill you!"

[What do you do next?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

I run like the Wind!!!

I dont stop I just run..........(my x4 speed is 240')

{{I really wish I could view your map.  I have no Idea where anything is.}}


[How high are the city walls?]
[Do they man the walls?]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

Do you run away from the gate or towards it?


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Unapproachable East: Map of Bezantur*

Here is a blank map of Bezantur from the _Unapproachable East_ sourcebook.

Now, this isn't exactly the map that I use; after all, I have made some modifications (such as adding my own neighborhoods, showing temple locations, and so forth).

However, it is close enough to mine that you can use it as a basic reference.







You recently left the vicinity of the northeastern gate (the Trade Gate).

You are currently near the center gate (the Citadel Gate). 

[Roll for initiative.]​


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[I have that map...I was talking about yours]

I run away from any gurads.  I want to run west.  I want to stay close to the walls.

[how high are the walls?  Anyone on top?]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I have that map ... I was talking about yours.



[Talk with Necros next session, and ask if he can print a copy for you ... or, better yet, you could get Microsoft Word and actually read the files I send you.   ]



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> How high are the walls? Anyone on top?



The black walls of Bezantur are just over 40' high and continuously patrolled by gnoll, human, and humanoid troops. The towers (which are shown on your map) contain squads of watchmen and trained archers.



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> I run away from any guards. I want to run west. I want to stay close to the walls.



[Before you take off running, make a DC 15 Knowledge (Thay) check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Failed horribly]

[Got a 6 on the check]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

You are about to make a break for it ....

[However, before you actually take off running, roll for initiative.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Initive roll = 10]

{{I was thinking I got away....Damn you Rick James!!!}}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> Seeing that the walls are being patrolled, I want to get away from the walls and try to lose anyone following me in the maze of buildings and alleys.



Understood ... now roll initiative.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

{{Did you see my Edited post?  Initive roll is a 10}}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

[Okay ... you lose the initiative roll.]

The four citadel guards accompanying the functionary attack you with their glaives, and you are flat-footed ....

[First guard: 11+5=16; if he hits, the damage is 3 points.]

[Second guard: 5+5=10; if he hits, the damage is 3 points.]

[Third guard: 11+5=16; if he hits, the damage is 12 points.]

[Fourth guard: 2+5=7; if he hits, the damage is 8 points.]

[I believe they all miss, right? Your turn, you Rick James-hater you ....  ]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

I dodge every swing......

I make a full withdraw.

I run into town trying to lose them.

[My movement speed is 50',  I think I made an error with my other post on my 4x movement]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Evening)*

The functionary cries out an alarm, but you are long gone before the archers on the wall can get a bead on you.

The soldiers briefly give chase, but you have no difficulty ditching them.

[After all, these mooks are wearing heavy chainmail ... and you are an accomplished monk who moves like a desert zephyr.]

What do you do now?


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

Get a further away...Duck into an alley and change back to Ra'Faz.

I head back the Crow's Murder.  I will just _lay low_ untill I hear from Pavel.  That is my final answer.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 23 (Midnight)*

You carefully make your way back to the Crow's Murder, taking the long way to deter any potential pursuers ....

[Exactly how long do you intend to lie low here? How many days? Are you really going to wait until Pavel contacts you?]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Yes...I'm laying low.  I will fast for 5 days]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 24-28*

You keep a low profile at the Crow's Murder ....

[Do you really intend not to eat for five days?]

[Also, briefly describe your daily routine.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Yes...Ra'faz has to attone for his mistakes.  I will fast for 5 days. I will stay in a deep meditative state.]

After the 5 day Fast...

[I really dont have a routine.  I get up, work out, eat a good break fast, rest, wonder the streets of Bezantur,  head to the training gounds, after some training I eat a nice dinner and sleep.  I stay away from prositutes.]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 27*

You go three days without eating, but your fast begins to take its toll on the fourth day ....

[Make a DC 10 Constitution check.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Con check 10+2=12]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 28*

Your fasting discipline has been flawless so far ....

[Make a DC 11 Constitution check for the fifth day.]


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

[Con check 10+2=12]


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 24-28*

You meditate and fast for five days.

However, you receive no word from Pavel ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*



			
				Ra'Faz said:
			
		

> After the 5 day fast ... I get up, work out, eat a good breakfast, rest, wander the streets of Bezantur, [and] head to the training gounds ....



When you arrive at the monastery, Grandmaster Amir asks you for a moment of your time ....


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

I have no problem giving Grandmaster Amir my time.

{{oh yea on a side note...I will dump the hand and tounge in the graveyard.  I willl just dump it at night and cover it with some dirt.}}


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

The Grandmaster briefly takes a moment to pack his pipe, and then motions for you to follow him just outside the main entrance.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

Just to let you know Ra'Faz doesn't have a set Routine.  He feels that one can get complacent and lazy doing the same thing over and over. Also allows one to be tracked too easy.  So I will mix it up all the time.  I will never do the same thing in consecitive days.


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> The Grandmaster briefly takes a moment to pack his pipe, and then motions for you to follow him just outside the main entrance.




I follow the Grandmaster outside.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

Grandmaster Amir lights his pipe and takes a few steady puffs before he speaks.

"Ra'Faz, what have you learned since you joined the Order?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks at the Grandmaster....

"To tell you the truth....I havent learned alot about the order.  I mean,  its like I have join brothers with the same goal as I,  To seek the perfect death."

Kneels down and grabs a rock...

"I havent had the chance to work with anyone in the order, I dont know if there are more out side of Bezantur.   Who is the leader of the whole order?  Right now I just learning the ropes here."

Tosses the rock at a gravemarker....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

The Grandmaster blows a smoke ring and speaks again.

"You don't strike me as an unwise man Ra'Faz. Surely, you have learned _something_. What is it?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

"Grandmaster.....I will let you know when I have learned something profound.  Right now I have learned that it is hard to get out of the walls at night."

Glances around

"I dont think thats what you wanted to hear.  If you have a question you can just ask me and I will tell you if I know."


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

Grandmaster Amir shakes his head and blows out another cloud of smoke.

"Why do you keep nervously looking around when we talk? It's a little irritating."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

"Its not just when I talk to you...I do it to everyone I talk to.  I will reframe from irritating you."


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

He takes another puff from his pipe.

"Good. So ... you truly say that you have learned _nothing_ so far?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

"Grandmaster....Of course I have learned alot.  I was confused about your question.  I havent learn much about the Order per say.  I have learned about my actions.  How I react to situations.  Sometimes I want to lash out and kill without getting the answers I seek.  My lessons so far have  been how I have reacted to Tariq.  I learned alot about the goings and doings in Bezantur."  

Reaches down to grab another rock....Tosses it in the air and catches it on the tip of my foot.

"As I was saying.....I like to learn more about the order.  I would love to go on a hunt of man and seek more about death."

"Grandmaster....what God do you sever?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

Grandmaster Amir grins at you with a decayed smile.

"I serve Death incarnate ...."

"Who do you serve?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

"I havent found anything....What is this Death Incarnate?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

His voice drops to a low whisper.

"Death incarnate, my young student, is the force that _takes all life_; it is the last breath of a dying child, the conquering worm that devours the flesh, and the mourner at the funeral. It is the only promise the gods will keep to man ...."

"You do not truly worship it, and only the foolish try to placate it."

"However, a wise man attempts to _experience it_ ... in all of its glory."

"Do you understand?"


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 17, 2005)

My eyes glaze over as in deep thought...

Checking to make sure my voice is sound before I speak...

"Grandmaster...That is wonderful,  It sounds delightful....I truely do understand."

"Thank you for the lesson Grandmaster....I have learn alot this day."

Bows to Grandmaster Amir


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 (Morning)*

The Grandmaster sighs and taps the ash out of his pipe.

"Very well ... your lessons shall continue. For now, you will keep training at the monastery. We will teach you the basics of the Order's techniques and specialized training will also be available, if you desire it."

[You can train for progression in the Assassin, Fighter, and Long Death classes at this facility.]

He lets out a low belch and continues.

"I will show you the location of our safehouses in the city. These are places where you may find shelter, allies, and supplies. Tell no one about them, upon pain of Death ...."

He looks you directly in the eyes.

"Go inside and find a sparring partner. We will speak again later."


----------



## Ra'Faz (Aug 18, 2005)

I nod my head and head inside the monastery.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Flamerule 29 - Eleasis 23*

You spend the next few weeks in intensive training with the Long Death, learning their martial arts techniques and philosophy.

[Make sure to pay your upkeep.]

The Grandmaster shows you the location of the Order's safehouses and also introduces you to numerous black market contacts.

You spend much of your free time at the monastery; returning to the Crow's Murder only to sleep ....

[This is a good spot to stop this thread (for now); at this point, Ra'Faz should be in a decent position to start next session.]

[You are coming to Saturday's session, right?]

[Anyway, if you have any questions, direct them to me via e-mail.]


----------

